# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  My budget DIY external CO2 reactor!!

## loxol

:Kiss: 


 :Flame: 
hello to all "Tanker", my very 1 st post. as suggested by mod. i've started this thread. please feel free to critisied and comment. i'll add more pic and breakdown later.

----------


## Aeon

Can that bottle bear the pressure? I feel an inlet from the side will create a whirlpool effect and that dissolves CO2 better.

----------


## loxol

> Can that bottle bear the pressure? I feel an inlet from the side will create a whirlpool effect and that dissolves CO2 better.


i'm using a "lifexxx" 600 l/hr power head. i assumed if one don't block the outlet, no major pressure will built-up in the bottle. i think adding bio ball will also reduce the pressure (less water per cm sq) in the bottle.

a good seal between joints are important, or any leak will act as a ventury sucking air in, to form lots of air-bubble both in the bottle or the tank (pending on inlet or outlet pipe).

i use epoxy (super strenght) to attach the joint and then cover around the seal with silcone.

----------


## benny

Quite innovative! Hope the joints are well sealed. Otherwise, it's a ticking time bomb, or rather 'water' bomb.

Are you using it already or just field tested it with the powerhead?

Cheers,

----------


## loxol

> Quite innovative! Hope the joints are well sealed. Otherwise, it's a ticking time bomb, or rather 'water' bomb.
> 
> Are you using it already or just field tested it with the powerhead?
> 
> Cheers,


Haha, ya just like waterbomb  :Laughing:  must remove/protect all nearby live power line. Tanks for the heads-up.

completed phase 1 - Preliminary trail and adjustment. 
(i'm blessed with no leak "yet")
Added more bioball to reduce co2 loss.
Drilling more holes on the vertical rain pipe.
Adjusting the output angle. 

currently in phase 2 - Practical usage and observation.
as of 17/9 :- floors are dry.
more plants seems to be pearling than before.
will do a standard ph and kh test after running 24 hrs.

As for the whirlpool effect, i'm thinking of cutting a piece of triangle plastic and attach it to the entrance mouth of the bottle causing to water input to slant at one-side thus probably will also create a whirlpool effect . :Roll Eyes: 

Finally thanks for your comment and time, appreciate it.

----------


## loxol

as of 19/9:
no leak yet
kh = 8
ph 6.8
plants growing
bottle 1/2 fill with co2.
more co2 lost t'ru bubbling.

----------

